# Jesús Gil podría haber sido forero: sus mejores frases



## El primo del Adric (22 Ago 2022)

"Soy distinto, no soy normal"

"Todo el que se relaciona conmigo, se hace rico"

"No respeto ni me adapto a esta sociedad que me da asco"

"Medios de información terroristas, sensacionalistas y amarillistas...me dais asco"

"Iba a fichar a un jugador importante y me entero de que es maricón, a ese no le meto en el vestuario"

"...no puedo más que respetarlos (a los gays), si fuera mi hijo o mi hija que fuera lesbiana o prostituta, creo que la ayudaría siempre"


----------



## PLS--palasaca (22 Ago 2022)

De aquellos polvos (encumbrar a este tipo de perfiles a ejemplo social) estos lodos.

Nada pasa porque sí. Casi nada es casual.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (22 Ago 2022)

viví y disfruté a tope de la marbella de éste puto crack,
la gente lo adoraba, por todo lo que hizo, y cómo ayudó a la gente de allí, 

los pueblos de alrededor deseaban que se presentara para limpiar de basura política a los que estaban, 
y nada más presentarse, arrasaba... 

eso encendió todas las alarmas y lo tumbaron para siempre


----------



## Tawanchai (22 Ago 2022)

BURBUJO CERTIFICADO


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Ago 2022)

uno de los iconos paco más ásperos y crudos, un verdadero gañán, un personaje así de irrepetible, un elefante de esa magnitud entrando en cacharrería a diario ... no nace todos los días.
El diablo lo tenga en su caldera !!


----------



## kakarot (22 Ago 2022)

Un hombre de consensos


----------



## octopodiforme (22 Ago 2022)

Se le echa de menos.


----------



## PANADERO DESCONOCIDO (22 Ago 2022)

y tal, y tal, y tal, y tal


----------



## jefe de la oposición (22 Ago 2022)

Y todo un poliglota


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Ago 2022)

Vaya cojones


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (22 Ago 2022)

* "Iba a fichar a un jugador importante y me entero de que es maricón, a ese no le meto en el vestuario" *


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (22 Ago 2022)

Aún que no me guste el fútbol sigo llevando su camiseta con *HONOR*, AL MÁS GRANDE QUE HA PARIDO ESTE “PAÍS”


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (22 Ago 2022)

Y el caballo, no olvidemos a el caballo


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (22 Ago 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> viví y disfruté a tope de la marbella de éste puto crack,
> la gente lo adoraba, por todo lo que hizo, y cómo ayudó a la gente de allí,
> 
> los pueblos de alrededor deseaban que se presentara para limpiar de basura política a los que estaban,
> ...



Recuerdo cuando era pequeño, que ni pelos en los huevos tenía, pero no se me olvidará en mi vida las Harley Davison que les compró a los urbanos en Marbella. Como brillaban los cromados.


----------



## Leopoldo (22 Ago 2022)

Era la vanguardia, ancap sin saberlo, nacional-populista. Un Trump a la española. 

Si se ha reencarnado seguro que ahora es forero. 

Descanse en paz.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Ago 2022)

Malostiemposparalalirika dijo:


> Y el caballo, no olvidemos a el caballo



joer, no le llaméis el caballo, suena tan vulgar ... es Imperioso, un nombre a la altura de su dueño


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Ago 2022)

Alfonso arus es grande gracias a gil en parte, la mitad del chou era gil y sus monerias...


----------



## fachacine (22 Ago 2022)

Sabéis lo merengón que soy pero yo a este tio lo echo de menos, era muy grande, la persecución que sufrió políticamente por PP y PSOE en Marbella demuestra lo que te juegas cuando intentas desafiar el status quo del podrido régimen del 78. Además su antimadridismo era genuino y entrañable.


----------



## Cuncas (22 Ago 2022)

Jojoojo

"como tira con pólvora ajena... y luego va de egipcio..."


----------



## Antiparticula (22 Ago 2022)

Además creaba lenguaje al estilo burbuja.
Ostentóreo.


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Ago 2022)

El TRump aspañó....

Trilero, mentiroso, cacique, profundamente corrupto... con sangre en las manos después de matar gente en su enésima obra chusca sin licencia y luego indultado... todo se hacía por sus cojones y de palabra, JAMÁS firmaba nada ni dejaba nada por escrito, pero pobre del que no hiciera lo que él decía porque iba a muerte a por él.... y su negocio era puramente especulativo e inmobiliario construyendo lo que le salía de los huevos donde él quería y como él quería pasándose por el forro planes urbanísticos, recalificaciones, licencias y su pvta madre, de hecho cuando quiso expandir su partido a otros municipios sus concejales solían ser.... EMPRESAURIOS CONSTRUCTORES que iban a lo que iban, y si no ganaban las elecciones se daban de baja del partido y a otra cosa....

Lo quitaron de enmedio porque quiso "exportar" su modelo trilero por la geografía nacional que habría convertido esto en una casa de pvtas aún mayor de lo que ya es y Europa nos habría casi intervenido ya que prácticamente seríamos una república bananera con dictadorsito (no hay más que ver lo que hizo con el Atlético de Madrid...)

Luego su sustituto el Cachuli y el Roca quisieron replicar el negocio pero la cagaron porque sí dejaron por escrito y con sus firmas los desmanes que hicieron ya que carecían del "carisma" del Gilito para hacerlo a las bravas y de boquilla como él solía y por ahí los trincaron.... eh ya

Que haya gente que admire a ese fantoche o a su variante cristofacha de Rumasa prueba la catadura moral del voxtonto medio....


----------



## BigTwentyOne (22 Ago 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> "Soy distinto, no soy normal"
> 
> "Todo el que se relaciona conmigo, se hace rico"
> 
> ...



Se utiliza esta táctica para que se asocien estas ideas con personajes esperpénticos, así se consigue que la población identifique las ideas como esperpénticas.

Otro ejemplo: el padre Apeles hablando contra el aborto en los años 90.

Otro ejemplo: el terraplanismo actual. La gente asocia subconscientemente a los antivacunas covid con los terraplanistas.

Otro ejemplo: Trump, te lo pintan como un loco para que asocies sus ideas con la locura.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ago 2022)

En cuerpo y alma, pero con dinero


----------



## Shy (22 Ago 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> viví y disfruté a tope de la marbella de éste puto crack,
> la gente lo adoraba, por todo lo que hizo, y cómo ayudó a la gente de allí,
> 
> los pueblos de alrededor deseaban que se presentara para limpiar de basura política a los que estaban,
> ...



También doy fe de lo que hizo en Marbella.

Cuando comenzó a ser un peligro real para el sistema le acosaron hasta que petó.

Uno más para añadir a la lista de los únicos antisistemas de verdad que ha habido en España: Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente, José María Ruiz Mateos, Mario Conde.


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> También doy fe de lo que hizo en Marbella.
> 
> Cuando comenzó a ser un peligro real para el sistema le acosaron hasta que petó.
> 
> Uno más para añadir a la lista de los únicos antisistemas de verdad que ha habido en España: Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente, José María Ruiz Mateos, Mario Conde.



Tiene cojones poner al mismo nivel a Don Felix con los otros dos LADRONES.....


----------



## Shy (22 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Tiene cojones poner al mismo nivel a Don Felix con los otros dos LADRONES.....



Estoy hablando de peligros reales para el sistema, no pongo a nadie al nivel de nadie. En cualquier caso, si quieres ladrones, de ahora no de hace 30 años, mira al gobierno.


----------



## GT5 (22 Ago 2022)

Millonarios políticos máximamente corruptos = antisistemas.

El nivel de burbuja.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Ago 2022)

Con lo de me white, you black, you and me the same, se consagró en el NWO


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Ago 2022)

Es el mas claro ejemplo de carisma.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



cuando Mendoza, cansado de tener que escuchar uno y otro día las "impresiones" de Gil acerca de su persona, decidió camelarlo para que dejara de incordiarle, el tío gilito se reblandeció y se hizo su amigo, pensó que Mendoza le aceptaba como uno de los suyos. Mendoza formaba parte de la beautiful people, y Jesús Gil los miraba con desdén y envidia, pues creía que eran más finos y elegantes que él. Jesús Gil era el ejemplo perfecto de nuevo rico, un patán que había hecho dinero a base de mucha jeta y muchas ilegalidades


----------



## Cocorico (22 Ago 2022)

En 1989 o 1990 asistí a una charla que dio Jesús Gil, como presidente del Atlético, en un Colegio Mayor de Pamplona. Tengo que decir que no me he reído más en la vida. Había mucha gente y el tío se metió a todo el mundo en el bolsillo con sus gracietas y su sentido del humor. Era un _showman_ nato. Por aquel entonces, los chavales no conocíamos la trayectoria de este pájaro ni sabíamos todo lo que haría después.

Recuerdo que una chica, a la que supongo del Opus, pidió el micrófono y le preguntó si era cierto que, durante su estancia en la cárcel, había animado a los presos a que acudieran a Misa. El tío contestó: "Síí, síí... pero a ti no te han contao toda la historia..." (parece que le estoy oyendo hablar con su tono característico).

Como aclaró Jesús Gil, la "historia entera" incluía el detalle de que había acordado con el capellán de la cárcel que conseguiría que los reclusos acudieran a Misa si este a su vez conseguía que mejorara la calidad de la comida. Quedó sin aclarar durante cuánto tiempo acudieron los presos a Misa y si el cura logró que mejorara la comida.


----------



## Cormac (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Juanchufri (22 Ago 2022)

El hombre, la leyenda, una mezcla de Pablo Escobar y el Pinguino de Batman, se metió en política y las fuerzas sutiles acabaron con él, no era el momento de populismos sin control.


----------



## Avioncito (22 Ago 2022)

Tenia una algo así como... "No se vomo lo hago o lo hacéis, que siempre tengo gilipollas (o tontos o lo que fuera) al lado"


----------



## RvD (22 Ago 2022)

"pero a ver....hijopuuuuta, qué te ha hecho a tí el cabaaaallo...?


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Ago 2022)

Genio y figura que hizo de Marbella un destino paradisíaco


----------



## cacho_perro (23 Ago 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Genio y figura que hizo de Marbella un destino paradisíaco



Para las mafias rusas y otras extranjeras de todo pelaje desde luego.... echó a la chusma "nasioná" y la sustituyó por delincuentes CON DINERO con los que se podía hacer NEGOCIO de los que le gustaban como luego se demostró en los juicios...

Ah, y espantó también a casi todos los famosos de la "Jet Set" que habían hecho a Marbella conocida en el mapa mundial e incluso demolió alguna de sus casas para hacer negocio inmobiliario (como la de Sean Connery, sustituida por un horrendo bloque de apartamentos-colmena...)


----------



## Cocorico (23 Ago 2022)

Yo cuento la historia como la contó él en aquel momento.


----------

